# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone v1.0.1.713 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, New update for *Cyclone Box* is ready.  *What's new ?* 
- USB Booting problem solved
- Improved XGold2 Security Repair 
- Improved RAPUv1, RAPUv2 USB Booting
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
Update will be fetched automatically.
BR,
Cyclone Team

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي الكريم
متابعة رائعة*

----------

